# Researchers find high-fructose corn syrup may be tied to worldwide collapse of bee co



## trance (Mar 29, 2013)

(Phys.org) —A team of entomologists from the University of Illinois has found a possible link between the practice of feeding commercial honeybees high-fructose corn syrup and the collapse of honeybee colonies around the world. The team outlines their research and findings in a paper they've had published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2013-04-high-fructose-corn-syrup-tied-worldwide.html#jCp


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

We started feeding our bees high-fructose corn syrup back in the 1980's and had very healthy bees for many years. It has only been the last seven years that it has been difficult to keep winter losses below thirty percent. The concern of feeding high-fructose corn syrup to bees first came to light several years ago. I haven't feed my bees HFCS in over four years and am still struggling to keep my bees healthy. This issue may be playing a small part in the death of some hive, especially if feed old syrup, but I believe there are other stresses on the bees that are much worse.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

From the article.... CCD


> To date, most evidence has implicated pesticides used to kill other insects such as mites.


I did not know this..... makes me wonder about the article.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybe the modern HFCS is made from GMO corn. Just throwing it out there, fwiw, as I don't feed and therefore have no personal opinion.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Maybe the modern HFCS is made from GMO corn.

I'm sure it is, but Bt has been pretty harmless to bees (and studied for some time before GMO corn came along). All that corn, though is treated with neonics which get in the entire plant...

If anything, it's probably the more complex sugars and starches involved. HFCS is not pure sucrose or even pure sucrose and fructose. It's much more complicated.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> >Maybe the modern HFCS is made from GMO corn.
> 
> I'm sure it is, but Bt has been pretty harmless to bees (and studied for some time before GMO corn came along). All that corn, though is treated with neonics which get in the entire plant...


 GMO Bt corn is also Round up ready corn which has been modified to be sprayed with round up and reaserch on this double modified corn is???? In the EFSA report, which can be read online, you can find (within the scientific wording) that researchers discovered a previously unknown viral gene that is known as ‘Gene VI’. What’s concerning is that not only is the rogue gene found in the most prominent GMO crops and about 63% of GMO traits approved for use (54 out of 86 to be precise), but it can actually disrupt the very biological functions within living organisms. Popular GMO crops such as Roundup-Ready soybeans, NK603, and MON810 corn were found to contain the gene that induces physical mutations. NK603 maize, of course, was also recently linked to the development of mass tumors in rats.
According to Independent Science News, Gene VI also inhibits RNA silencing. As you may know, RNA silencing has been pinpointed as vital for the proper functioning of gene expression when it comes to RNA. Perhaps more topically, it is a defense mechanism against viruses in plants and animals alike. On the contrary, many viruses have developed genes that disable this protective process. Independent Science News reports that the Gene VI is one such gene.
Overall, there is a degree of knowledge on Gene VI. What we do know going by information within the report is that the gene:
Helps to assemble virus particles
Inhibits the natural defense of the cellular system
Produces proteins that are potentially problematic
Makes plants susceptible to bacterial pathogens
All of which are very significant effects that should be studied in depth by an independent team of scientists after GMO products are taken off the market pending further research on the entire array of associated diseases. And that does not even include the effects we are unaware of. http://www.realfarmacy.com/safety-group-blows-lid-on-secret-virus-hidden-in-gmo-crops/ And now monsanto is messing with RNA in bees


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

How does GMO relate to a biochemical difference in the HFCS, you fail to mention that, oh that's right, it doesn't.


----------

